# Low poundage bows and mechanical broadheads?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

This is my daughter and wife's first year bowhunting and they're are at 40lbs. Does shooting a low poundage bow effect mechanical broadheads?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes it will. Rage actually came out with a broadhead called the 40KE and it was designed to work for shooters with under 40 ft. lbs. of kinetic energy. Check with the manufacture of the mechanical you want to shoot and find out what their recommendation is for the amount of KE needed for the broadhead to perform properly.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

40 lbs of draw weight does not necessarily calculate to 40 lbs of k.e. The suggestion above is good advise, check with the broadhead manufacturer, but you will need to calculate the k.e. My wife was shooting 40 lbs of draw weight, I set her up with a Magnus Buzz Cut. A Magnus Stinger will work also. Her total arrow weight was somewhere between 250 and 300 grains. She killed a 200 lb boar (pig) and got full penetration. The arrow exited the other side. The shot distance was around 20 yards. I would highly recommend this broadhead over a mechanical. They fly great and are highly effective. Let me know if you need additional information.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I shoot 58 lbs., and I'm leary of shooting mechanicals because I consider my bow low poundage. I'd be pretty hesitant to use mechanicals with a 40 pound bow. Look at small fixed blades (1" to 1 1/16" cutting diameter) like slick tricks, Muzzy, Wac em's, etc... If you go with mechanicals, do a lot of research before buying and be picky about shot distance and angle.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

get the mangus stinger 2 blade head. they like the buzzcut fly great and are easy to tune. At the speed their bows should be easy to tune to them.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

If you need any help tuning them up let me know.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

+1 for 2 blade stingers. You won't find a head that penetrates better and you need all the penetration you can get with 40 lbs.


----------

